# Geneva Motor Show: New Watches Under the "Audi Design" Brand



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The first model in the Audi design watch collection was exhibited at the Geneva Motor Show one year ago – the Audi design square chronograph. At the same venue, quattro GmbH now unveils three new models of mechanical watches under the "Audi design" brand, combining innovative design from the Concept Design Studio Munich with sophisticated technology, implemented by the specialist watchmaker Sinn Spezialuhren. 
* Full Story *


----------

